
Electric Vehicles Cost Less Than Half as Much to Drive - rbanffy
https://www.forbes.com/sites/jeffmcmahon/2018/01/14/electric-vehicles-cost-less-than-half-as-much-to-drive/?utm_source=TWITTER&utm_medium=social&utm_content=1285095798&utm_campaign=sprinklrForbesMainTwitter#386455693f97
======
SQL2219
This will only last as long as fuel taxes are able to pay for roads. At some
point in the future you will probably be taxed by the mile, or in some other
way to make up the difference. I 100% agree that maintenance is less on an
electric car, especially for someone like me who keeps a car for 10+ years. I
can hardly wait to own an electric car so I can ditch oil changes,timing
belts, exhaust issues, cooling system problems etc.

